# hèrnia de cigala



## UUBiker

Amics--

Estic llegint un conte de "Ofelia Dracs" que es diu "Els Pantalons."  Em sembla estrany la frase "hèrnia de cigala" aquí:  "No em faria cap gràcia ser el primer pacient a sofrir una hèrnia de cigala."  El narrador està explicant la seva reacció als patalons "insuportables" d'una coŀlega.

Que seria una hèrnia de cigala?


Dirk


----------



## Favara

"Cigala" és un de tants mots que, segons el contexte, pot referir-se a l'aparell reproductor masculí. "Hèrnia" és la eixida dels budells per un forat a alguna de les membranes del cos.
Per tant, el protagonista està expressant la seua por a fer-se mal al penis a causa d'eixos pantalons incòmodes.
En anglès seria _cock hernia_. En ambdós casos s'utilitza el nom d'un animal com a eufemisme.


----------



## UUBiker

He, he.  "Cock hernia" no és una frase feta en anglès.  Em sembla ara que el narrador no sap precisamente que és una hèrnia.  La frase "Cock hernia" per això em sembla ridìcul; sembla "hèrnia de cigala" ridìcul en català també?  Potser "hèrnia" és una paraula menys medicament fixada en català, en contextos informals, que en anglès?

Jo diria, com angloparlant, alguna cosa com "cock hemorrhage."


----------



## Favara

_Cock hernia_ ho deia per a que vegeres allò de l'eufemisme; igual que per allà feu referència a un pardal, per ací preferim un crustaci (cigala = _slipper lobster_).
En català tampoc no és una frase feta (o almenys no l'he sentida mai), ni tampoc té sentit des d'un punt de vista mèdic... Per això diu "ser el *primer pacient*", no?
A mi també em sona prou ridícul.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Mèdicament és una hèrnia inguinal (als testicles, no al penis), o sigui, _groin hernia._


----------



## Favara

Per tant no seria a la cigala, si es volguera fer mèdicament correcte. I clar, si parlara d'una hèrnia inguinal ja no seria el primer pacient a patir-la...
Trobe que no passa de ser una expressió humorística sense valor mèdic.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tens raó, Favara. No havia vist això del "primer pacient". Aleshores, com tu dius, és una broma, com si pogués tenir una hèrnia al penis, cosa ridícula.


----------



## ernest_

El verb herniar es fa servir de forma humorística per dir "fer-se mal", segons em sembla.


----------



## UUBiker

"Hernia of the dick" ara em sona bé. Es clar que és ridícul, i medicament impossible.


----------

